# Italian Road Bike Mirror fit on a Madone?



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

should work, consider these too

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/psprbm/sprintech_bar-end_mirrors/pp.htm

they have more adjustment, and come in several fred colors. Don't want to get into the 4875th thread on mirrors, but I disagree with every concern that Zac expressed, but as he said, YMMV

b21


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if this will fit on the Madone 5.2?

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...OD&Product_Code=RBM_1001&Category_Code=MIRROR


dave


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

No, don't know for sure, but I suppose it should. It would be dependent on the ID of your particular handlebars, not really Madone specific.

EDIT: From looking at the pictures and finally reading the press, it looks like it fits over your bar end, so it should fit. BUT you would need to unwrap your bars then install.

That being said, I personally wouldn't use this for several reasons. Primarily, a quick look back is going to give you much more information as opposed to this mirror. Secondly...I don't particularly like sharp objects protruding back from my bike were I could core my self or in this case worse...think your manhood area....that thing looks like the tip of a spear....YMM,OC,V

HTH
zac


----------

